# Rooster in the nesting boxes!



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

I have one rooster and today I caught him in the nesting boxes! Has this happened to anyone before? It was very funny.









Also I got three new chickens today who are already laying how log till they start laying here at my house?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I have seen mine do that. Usually when it is a new pen, like he is showing the hens where to lay. 

You might get an egg tomorrow if they were laying when you got them. Sometimes the move shakes them up a little and they will miss a few days. 

Good luck!


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah, the roosters will find and prepare the nest for the girls. That is how I know a young girl will start laying soon. It is funny to watch because the rooster goes in the nest and makes his growly noises and she is waiting outside of the nest...then it is like she says...nah, I don't like this one and they move onto the next one and the next one. LOL


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yep..he tries to get them to lay. Roosters usually will only breed a hen that is producing and likes to breed them right after they lay, so it's in his best interest to get them in the laying mood.


----------



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

Wow thank you so much ! I have 8 that are not laying yet but are due to any day now and yesterday I got three that were laying at there previous owners but are pretty shook up from the move so I'm guessing it'll be a couple days before I get some eggs! I'm so excited for them to my chickens to lay I can hardly stand it !


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

adorson said:


> Yeah, the roosters will find and prepare the nest for the girls. That is how I know a young girl will start laying soon. It is funny to watch because the rooster goes in the nest and makes his growly noises and she is waiting outside of the nest...then it is like she says...nah, I don't like this one and they move onto the next one and the next one. LOL


My rooster does that in some of the strangest spots. He actually had one of my girls laying eggs on top of an old door that was on top of a pile of new shingles. Sort of ticked me off, but at the same time it was funny. I have caught him in the rocking chair on the porch trying to get the girls to lay eggs. On the hood of my car, under the gas grill, you name it he has tried all the spots possible including the dog house.


----------

